# Severely Congested Udder- Please help



## Daffodil_Dairy (Jan 27, 2015)

My Nubian doe kidded a week ago and one side of her udder is severely congested and has been ever since she kidded. So congested that I'm unable to get any milk out of it. It's very hard and swollen, but not hot to the touch. Luckily, the other side of her udder is fine and isn't congested at all. She is nursing a single doeling.

I'm am 95% certain that she does not have CAE. (All my goats came from CAE free farms and I have a closed herd. But, yes, of course it's possible.). I think it's a diet issue: too much protein. Last year, I was giving goat protein buckets to all my pregnant does thinking it was good for them, but all I got were congested udders. This year, I didn't give them those, and another doe who kidded this year had a soft udder. However, the doe in question got more grain than that doe, so that's why I think she has a congested udder.

What is like to know are what are some thingsI can do to help her. I've been giving her vit. C, dynamint udder balm, warm compresses, and some massaging. I'm not able to do this often. (I'm actually away at University, so my parents are trying to keep care of them for me. They mess with them once, maybe twice a day.)
It's impossible to get any milk. The teat has become all swollen as well.

The doe is also looking pretty skinny and her appetite waxes and wanes.

Is she at risk for mastis? Is this mastis? Any tips are appreciated; this is my best milking doe and I don't want to lose another doe this season.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think she's going to need warm compresses and massages more tahn once a day...I'd say minimum 3 x a day. Can they do more often?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. She is at risk for mastitis. The warm compresses and massaging need to be done multiple times per day. Can't get around it.


----------

